# Oberstdorf 25.09.2010



## mountainbike (20. August 2010)

Hallo an ALLE!!!

Es ist nicht mehr lange hin und dann kommt im September der Feneberg-Marathon von Oberstdorf.

Wer kennt die Strecke und kann etwas darüber sagen?

Viele Grüße und vielen DANK 

(bin schon angemeldet)


----------



## crazymondo (14. September 2010)

Würde mich auch interessieren?

Fährt jemand aus dem Nürnberger Raum auch zum Marathon?

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (15. September 2010)

Hey hey
ich fahre von München aus nach Oberstdorf...welche Strecke fahrt ihr denn?
ina


----------



## mountainbike (15. September 2010)

hi ina!

ich bin für die lange angemeldet 

was fährst du?


----------



## crazymondo (15. September 2010)

Ich würde auch die lange fahren wollen.
Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, weil ich noch keinen Begleiter hab, bei mir ist die Anfahrt a bissl länger als von München.

Die Strecke soll aber schön sein, was man hört. Gehts da eigentlich nur auf Forstautobahnen bergauf oder auch auf Trails?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Tobi-161 (15. September 2010)

sowohl als auch. Gibt auch zwei Laufpassagen rauf und runter 

Aber ansonsten ganz nett!


----------



## mountainbike (15. September 2010)

na endlich mal einer der die strecke kennt 

erzähl mal bitte ein wenig


----------



## Tobi-161 (15. September 2010)

wie gesagt, eigentlich ne ganz schöne Strecke, nur die Tragepassagen sind halt doof. Lassen sich aber offenbar nicht vermeiden.
Eine kommt glaub so ca in der Mitte des Rennens, da gehts bergab. Die andere kommt nur wenn man die lange fährt, da gehts vor dem großen Anstieg mal richtig den Berg hoch, bis man dann auf die Straße kommt und wieder fahren darf.
Etwas Trails gibts auch bergauf, einmal am Bach entlang (ich gaube das obere Stürck sollte man glaub schieben, da gehts nebendran orgendlich den Hang runter)

Wenns Wetter mitspielt ists aber echt schön!


----------



## zestyfied (15. September 2010)

hey ihr - ich fahr die kurzstrecke in Oberstdorf - wird mein erster Marathon sein....da bin ich schon recht aufgeregt und hoffe überhaupt durch zu kommen!


----------



## boulderro (15. September 2010)

Hi crazymondo, bin ausm Raum Bamberg und werde wahrscheinlich hinfahren und die lange Strecke fahrn. Blos fahr ich anschließend für eine Woche noch weiter gen Süden, also nix mit zurück.


----------



## Stucka (16. September 2010)

Also: ich bin zum 7. Mal dabei, bisher 4x die kurze Distanz, 3x die lange. Kurz und Lang sind bis zum Schlussstück (Auffahrt Schlappold-Alpe) identisch. Ab Oberstdorf erstmal durch Wiesenwege und dann der erste Anstieg Richtung Gaißalpe (Alpweg/Teer), danach Querpassage "Wallraffweg", schön zu fahren, Wanderweg ohne größere Probleme, danach über Skipiste runter nach Oberstdorf und wieder auf Teer hoch zur Sesselalpe. Dann runter durchs Faltenbachtobel (enger Trail, nicht einfach, Schiebepassagen) zu den Skisprungschanzen, hinter ins Oytal (Teer), runter an die Trettach (breiter, toller Fahrweg) und Richtung Spielmannsau (Wirtschaftswege), hoch ins Traufbachtal (enger Weg, Schiebepassage) und dann Durchschreitung (!!) der Trettach (=Wildbach), im Anschluss super Trail durch Wald, hoch Richtung Golfplatz (Teer), über WM-Loipe ins Stillachtal und dann - Kurzstrecke über Freibergsee nach Oberstdorf - oder Langstrecke mit heftiger Aufwärtsschiebepassage zum Killeranstieg (Teer) Schlappoldalpe, nicht extrem steil aber lang, unbedingt Essen/Trinken bunkern!. Kommt erst hinter der Alpe Verpflegung. Danach Abfahrt Wirtschaftsweg (erst Schotter, dann Teer), Abzweig über Trail (spektakulär) durch Hochwald runter Richtung Freibergsee, dann weiter wie Kurzstrecke. Um den See rum, durch Hochwald runter ins Tal. Über Wildbach und durch Wald ins Ziel. Strecke durchaus fordernd, einige heftige Anstiege, viel auf und ab, tolle Passagen, doofe Passagen. Spassfaktor hoch, Landschaft der Wahnsinn. Tiefer Herbst im Allgäu, hoffentlich stabiles Wetter. Langstrecke musste schon (glaub ich) schon 2-3x gecancelt werden wegen Schneefall. In dem FAll dann alles auf Kurzstrecke.

Insgesamt toller Marathon, Strecke wird jedes Jahr im Vorfeld und im Nachhinein heiß diskutiert, Sachzwänge für den Veranstalter, Verpflegung so lala, Streckenposten, Ausschilderung ok. Leider auch einige Wanderer umeinander, die die Hinweise auf den Marathon ignorieren. Zum Teil noch Muhmuhs auf den Wiesen. Bei REgen oder Nässe nicht ganz einfach zu fahren. Gute Reifen fahren, insgesamt 4 Verpflegungsstationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankDe (16. September 2010)

Hallo!

Weiß jmd ob die Strecke am kommenden WE schon ausgeschildert ist?


----------



## mountainbike (16. September 2010)

danke stucka

na das ist doch mal eine beschreibung. klingt ja richtig gut und interessant. ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Trailhunterer (16. September 2010)

interessant sind die insgesamt 6x schieben/tragen. Wer gut balancieren und drücken kann, nur 5x.
Na, ein echter "Bergsteiger"-Marathon vom Heckmair halt.


----------



## Stucka (16. September 2010)

Oberstdorf kann man nur verfluchen oder spannend finden, eine Herausforderung ist das Teil allemal....


----------



## Bergaufziege (18. September 2010)

Bin vor ein paar Jahren mal die Kurzstrecke gefahren. Überleg mir heuer mal die Langstrecke, da die Zahlen in etwa  der Mitteldistanz von anderen Marathon´s entsprechen (z.B. Ischgl). Mich würd interessieren, wie der lange Anstieg dieser Strecke einzuordnen ist? Steilheit? vergleichbar wie der zur Idalpe in Ischgl, oder  "ziviler"? 
Danke!


----------



## chieftain (19. September 2010)

also zur schlappoldalpe auf teer hoch hat´s schon einige kernige rampen drin die die letzten körner fordern,aber sonst reicht hinten ein 32er. Insgesamt aber schon eine flotte runde die wenig zeit zum verschnaufen bietet...also immer voll am gas. Aber im herbst ein absolutes highlight und auf alle fälle zum empfehlen. Die negative kritik im gästebuch nach dem rennen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen...ist eben kein hausfrauenrennen sondern alles dabei was eben mountain-biken so bietet. Also bis samstag...
ps. in der regel ist es morgens immer bitter kalt...und der start ist früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntzy (19. September 2010)

fahre von München hin. Langstrecke.
Mag keine frühen Starts, mag nicht tragen oder schieben und mag keine unnötige Gefahr. Der Rest klingt klasse und da hier immer regelmäßig übertrieben wird, sollts schon passen.


----------



## zestyfied (20. September 2010)

Hmmm klingt langsam aber sicher schwer....so hab ich mir das grad net gedcaht


----------



## Trailhunterer (20. September 2010)

die meisten sachen treffen dich doch bei der kurzen strecke eh nicht.

schau eher mal nach dem wetter, das ist viel wichtiger.

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/point/forecast/tab/b/pictocast/f/109037/c/de/sday/Sat


----------



## zestyfied (20. September 2010)

Na denn werd ich mal auf den wetterbericht hoffen und das mal machen


----------



## mauntzy (20. September 2010)

wetter sieht gelinde gesagt bescheiden aus. Bis Freitag top, Samstag plötzlich Regen und ordentlich kälter


----------



## zestyfied (20. September 2010)

Ja das stimmt, daher auf das Wetter hoffen. Wisst ihr, ob die das Rennen absagen, falls es total regnet?


----------



## Hase und Igel (20. September 2010)

Hallo an alle Oberstdorf / Feneberg-Interessenten,

habe einen Startplatz für die 52km-Strecke (Marathon) für den 25.09. zu vergeben. Kann leider aus beruflichen Gründen nicht teilnehmen und würde ihn für 25.- Euro verkaufen. Bei Interesse bitte einfach kurz mailen 

Happy trails


----------



## mauntzy (20. September 2010)

@zesty: Mach Dir mal keine Panik! Deine Kurzrunde wird sicher stattfinden - warme Sachen mitnehmen und schon wirds gemütlich. So weit ich weiss wurde aber die Langstrecke wegen Schnee am letzten Anstieg schon paar Mal abgesagt.


----------



## zestyfied (21. September 2010)

Sagt mal, fahrt ihr eigentlich alle mit Tacho, damit ihr eine Orientierung habt? Ich weiß nie so recht, wie ich grad stehe und fahr so vor mich hin 
Ich würd mir abgesehen davon auch gern was zulegen - mit dem ich umgehen kann. Habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## naishy (21. September 2010)

Fahr seit Jahren mit nem "stink normalen" Tacho Sigma BC 1600.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntzy (21. September 2010)

Es gibt einen schon immer eine Rückversicherung. Rennen fahr ich aber immer ohne und nach Gefühl, weil ich mich da nicht ablenken möchte.
sigma sport sind schon solide Teile, wenn Du sowas brauchst überleg ob mit Funk (ist nicht immer zuverlässig, wird aber inzwischen von fast allen verwendet) oder mit Kabel (ist am MTB nich so sexy).


----------



## Trailhunterer (22. September 2010)

fahr einfach immer vollgas, dann weisst du zum schluss, das du alles gegeben hast. bei der kurzstrecke sollte das für dich gut hinhauen.


----------



## zestyfied (22. September 2010)

Eine ganz andere Frage : Wo nächtigt ihr denn alle? Oder fahrt ihr am Samstag direkt hin?


----------



## mountainbike (22. September 2010)

hi ina,

spielmannsau - südlich von oberstdorf, ziemlich direkt an der marathonstrecke!


----------



## zestyfied (22. September 2010)

bei mir hat es sich zerschlagen, dass ich mim bus fahren kann und muss mir jetzt ganz schnell was neues suchen...arg
von dem her : spielmannsau hab ich auch grad aufm bildschirm....auf zelt hab ich wenig lust bei dem wetter


----------



## Trailhunterer (22. September 2010)

wie wärs mit früh anreisen. biken. anschliessend heimfahren.


----------



## mauntzy (22. September 2010)

so werds ich wohl machen und ich muss auch in Muc starten


----------



## zestyfied (23. September 2010)

Wir sehen uns ja dann wohl evtl am Start oder ähnliches  
Lasst uns hoffen, dass das Wetter sich doch noch umentscheided, ansonsten schon mal nen warmen Ride


----------



## mountainbike (23. September 2010)

pack die rheumadecke lieber mal ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (23. September 2010)

haha wie wäre es mit beheizbaren fußsohlen?


----------



## mountainbike (23. September 2010)

hab ich leider nicht! zieh aber meine alten schuhe an, die sind etwas dichter!


----------



## zestyfied (23. September 2010)

ich glaub des is grad scho wurscht  regen is regen, aber wenn die mm noch runter gehen passt des scho


----------



## mountainbike (23. September 2010)

stimmt, aber irgendwie freu ich micht trotzdem


----------



## zestyfied (23. September 2010)

na frag mal  aber mal sehen, was ich danach sagen werde....ist ja mein erstes reines mtb rennen (wird scho anders werden)


----------



## rbrenke (23. September 2010)

das wird schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (23. September 2010)

am feneberg ist eigentlich immer schlechtes wetter
alte allgäuer wetterregel
da wir bei dem pisswetter eh nix anderes vorhaben ( selbst der gardasee heult) und in der nähe wohnen werden wir die hobby mitfahren
Da friert mich nicht so lange
bis dann


----------



## leon09 (25. September 2010)

Hab mich die Seealpe runter schön langgemacht. Wetter war auch für n Arsch. Aber trotzdem krasse Sache. Hat Spass gemacht, mit so vielen "Kranken" mal eben 52 km bei teilweise Schneeregen abzureißen. Wenn das Wetter nächstes Jahr mitspielt, häng ich wieder mit drin. M aus Bonn...


----------



## trhaflhow (25. September 2010)

Die hobbyrunde war mehr orientierungsrennen als organisiertes mtb event
Nicht der oder die mit den bessren/schnellsten Beinen landet vorne, sondern wer die Strecke auf Anhieb findet


----------



## Stucka (26. September 2010)

trotz oder gerade wegen dem Scheisswetter war das eine tolle Veranstaltung. Die Marathonstrecke war perfekt beschildert, zusätzlich an neuralgischen Stellen Streckenposten, Sanis, Bergwacht. Sogar bei der Trettach-Durchquerung Bergwacht! Stimmung im Feld war super, alle eingesaut bis oben hin. Strecke nicht einfach zu fahren, nasse Wurzeln, nasse Steine, Schlamm, war eine richtige Herausforderung! Langstrecke zu canceln war die richtige Entscheidung!


----------



## Trailhunterer (26. September 2010)

respekt an alle, die das gestern durchgezogen haben


----------



## zestyfied (26. September 2010)

Das Wetter war echt "gewöhnungsbedürftig"


----------



## mountainbike (27. September 2010)

gute, schöne abwechslungsreiche strecke, gute organisation! mein erster feneberg - und: ich komm wieder!


----------



## naishy (27. September 2010)

war wiedermal "saugeil" und diesmal sogar ohne Panne bzw. Sturz durchgekommen.


----------



## rboncube (27. September 2010)

Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Oberstdorf ist immer ne Reise wert

Strecke war sehr abwechslungsreich und top ausgeschildert. Und nur nette Jungs (und natürlich auch Mädels) unterwegs. Kein einziges böses Wort gehört und jeder unterstützte den anderen.
Verpflegungsstationen waren gut organisiert, die Verpflegung hätte aber etwas abwechslungsreicher ausfallen können.
Cool war auch der Eintritt in die Therme

Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. Dann hoffentlich bei Sonnenschein und auf der Langstrecke.

Gruß Rene´


----------

